# We are all adult here; can we talk about sex without being vulgar?  Is that okay?



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2016)

I live alone and since there is no one else I don't think about ****** intimacy that much.  When I was with my last husband and bfs I felt ****** but don't now since no one is around.  i guess I get turned on when the man is here.  Every once in awhile I feel desires and satisfy myself by my own means.  I don't know how much we can go into here so I'll say no more.  What about you?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2016)

Speaking for myself, solitary pleasure works as a release. Would I prefer the real thing, of course. However, Philly is currently 3000 miles away. Lol.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Speaking for myself, solitary pleasure works as a release. Would I prefer the real thing, of course. However, Philly is currently 3000 miles away. Lol.


I feel the same way!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 22, 2016)

Shali I feel for you, the water pressure is way off in the main bathtub...definitely "release" is great for us across the board!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks fur!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 23, 2016)

While we are all being mature adult females here...well just read this...I'll give it an excellent review
http://www.cosmopolitan.com/sex-love/advice/a4805/history-of-the-rabbit/


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm in the solitary pleasure group.. even though I have a husband.   I don't feel the need for physical intimacy any longer.. and the solitary route is for release only.  It's way easier and less fuss.  Plus... it's on MY terms..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 23, 2016)

I just take lots of cold showers.




... LOTS of them ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I just take lots of cold showers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard you were going blind Phil...  nthego:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 23, 2016)

Well, off hand,  I think I'll keep my thoughts to myself.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm in the solitary pleasure group.. even though I have a husband.   I don't feel the need for physical intimacy any longer.. and the solitary route is for release only.  It's way easier and less fuss.  Plus... it's on MY terms..


I hear ya!


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 23, 2016)

This discussion is out of my expertise.
I'm too young and impressionable.


----------



## IKE (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't know how you gals could like it, hell I never win at solitary......we are talking about card games right ??


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 24, 2016)

Right, Ike.  .... Right.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> I don't know how you gals could like it, hell I never win at solitary......we are talking about card games right ??



For both you need a good hand ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> I heard you were going blind Phil...  nthego:



No, but I have to shave my palms every day.


----------



## IKE (Jun 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> No, but I have to shave my palms every day.



Psssst, hey dude just between us guys that ain't caused from playing cards......I'll PM ya.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't spank the baby much anymore.  But I used to.......... a LOT !


----------



## AprilT (Jun 24, 2016)

Waaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy  :tmi:

But since we're on the subject, I don't seem to require BOB as often as I did even just a year ago, I think it's more change in meds.  Not that the mind doesn't go there, but, the thought is a lot more brief and fades quickly on to something else.  I imagine with the right presentation, I wouldn't have any problem being highly motivated though.


----------



## IKE (Jun 24, 2016)

Falcon said:


> I don't spank the baby much anymore.  But I used to.......... a LOT !



What was the poor little baby doing that required spanking it so much ?......kinda sounds like child abuse to me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> What was the poor little baby doing that required spanking it so much ?......kinda sounds like child abuse to me.


:awman:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2016)

This thread is  getting very tactile.....


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 24, 2016)

Ok,are there any others of you out there who are still enjoying your husband/wife/partner the same as you always did?? We`ve been together for 50 years now and still......well,you get the picture......


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Ok,are there any others of you out there who are still enjoying your husband/wife/partner the same as you always did?? We`ve been together for 50 years now and still......well,you get the picture......



We've been together over 40 years, will celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary in a couple of months.  We still enjoy each other very much, no problems here.  50 years is a good long time Mrs. R good for you guys, we're heading there!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2016)

SB.......40 years

Mrs,. R.....50 years.


Me and the wife.....60 years this December


Its safe to say , it takes me all night to do what I use to do all night.


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 24, 2016)

Excellent.  Congrats on the 60 years.
I hope you have many more.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 24, 2016)

A couple of months ago I got curious about whether I still could at 83. Its still there, but it takes a lot of mental focus.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2016)

Pappy said:


> SB.......40 years
> 
> Mrs,. R.....50 years.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 24, 2016)

You all are lucky ducks. I look at hubby and see how much has changed. It scares me to pieces. I know I will probably be his full caregiver in not too many years...that I might very well outlive him? At the moment sex drive zero...but then I will become more uh hem...woman oriented?


----------



## ossian (Jun 25, 2016)

An interesting - mostly - frank and very intimate topic. I suppose when we are younger we think that oldies don't enjoy sex. But then as we become oldies, we realise it is not as simple as that. I suppose if our desires turned off when we were 45, that would make things a lot easier for us. But us oldies seem much more complex than those young ones on whom sex is wasted. 

I think when you get to be one of us oldies and you are still in an active ****** relationship, you should cherish and enjoy it in the knowledge that you are very fortunate.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Ok,are there any others of you out there who are still enjoying your husband/wife/partner the same as you always did?? We`ve been together for 50 years now and still......well,you get the picture......





SeaBreeze said:


> We've been together over 40 years, will celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary in a couple of months.  We still enjoy each other very much, no problems here.  50 years is a good long time Mrs. R good for you guys, we're heading there!





Pappy said:


> SB.......40 years
> 
> Mrs,. R.....50 years.
> 
> ...



  to the above...53 years here..


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 25, 2016)

Speaking from younger sons voice- Ewwww old people getting busy nah? TMI
From me as caregiver and partner-Meh, whatever I have too much to do as it is
From me whatever is left as a human...bring me Levar Burton and Laura Prepon together PARTY!


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 25, 2016)

I asked my wife if she thought we would ever be sitting on the beach in those two bathtubs.  She said "Not a chance."


----------



## IKE (Jun 25, 2016)

We've been together a little over 40 years and are in our mid 60's.......naturally we don't go at it like rabbits any more but we still enjoy each others company and the frequency suits both of us.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 25, 2016)

We've been together for 43 years (married 39 this year) and when the mood strikes, we know each well enough to make the moment very pleasurable.  I think the big issue for us at this point is "when the mood strikes", as it's far less frequent that either of us would prefer.  Something we are working on.


----------



## Linz (Jun 25, 2016)

Well hi all I'm new 65 female and single so here it goes my first post. The answer is yes, yes, yes to self lmao!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2016)

Welcome Linz.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Welcome Linz!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2016)

On my third (and final) marriage so only been together 16 years.  Not as often any more as when I was young, but still strong desire and still good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> On my third (and final) marriage so only been together 16 years.  Not as often any more as when I was young, but still strong desire and still good.


:cool2:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 26, 2016)

Awwwwww......


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Awwwwww......



That is so true. I thought my wife was the most beautiful thing on the planet right up to the end. We did it with bright Sun coming through the window in the afternoon with extended periods of foreplay. I don't think we ever had a "Quickie" in our entire lives. We did the whole bit for a couple of months while she had a coil of plastic tubing wrapped around her body and both enjoyed it very much thank you. I often quote "Lionel" from "Keeping up with Appearances". "Its not about a few wrinkles or a couple of extra pounds. its who you are."

You have to find that right person. I congratulate you both on your good fortune. I wish you many more years of happiness ahead.


----------



## jujube (Jun 26, 2016)

The four stages of sex life:

1.  Tri-weekly
2.  Try weekly
3.  Try weakly
4.  Try


----------



## AprilT (Jun 26, 2016)

jujube said:


> The four stages of sex life:
> 
> 1.  Tri-weekly
> 2.  Try weekly
> ...



Well ok if you insist.  I'll let you all know.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2016)

April! Lolol.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 26, 2016)

We were still good for once a week throughout our seventies.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 26, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> That is so true. I thought my wife was the most beautiful thing on the planet right up to the end. We did it with bright Sun coming through the window in the afternoon with extended periods of foreplay. I don't think we ever had a "Quickie" in our entire lives. We did the whole bit for a couple of months while she had a coil of plastic tubing wrapped around her body and both enjoyed it very much thank you. I often quote "Lionel" from "Keeping up with Appearances". "Its not about a few wrinkles or a couple of extra pounds. its who you are."
> 
> You have to find that right person. I congratulate you both on your good fortune. I wish you many more years of happiness ahead.



Aww,that brought tears to my eyes. We are still in our 60`s but I know that will be us in our 70`s and 80`s as well. I just wish we could spend another 50 years together-it`s been lots of fun!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2016)

Touched.


----------

